# Shepton Mallet show - anyone else going?



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

There are a few of us going to the Shepton Mallet show, from 9th to 11th September.

We shall be flying the pennant and look forward to meeting anyone else who is going.

BillD


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yep - we'll be there!! Hymer S520 reg no P5 HYM .. also with pennant flying plus either Welsh or Spanish flag.... 2 mad yorkies and we'll be delighted to meet forum members..!! We'll be in General Parking (not pre-booked). 
Ana and Paul xx


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Ana and Paul,

I shall look forward to meeting you.

I am driving a Hymer B694 reg. N181WTO and will be flying the new pennant over the Cornish flag (a white cross on a black background).

I am not sure where I shall be, I have booked for all w/e.

There is a previous stream that includes a few more people.

BillD


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A shame we can't be with you both, BillD and Ana - we'll be in France. But have a great time. And make sure you do claim Shepton for MHF!


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

I'll be there as well, but not sure which vehicle yet!

Having a few problems with Buzz, but I will be keeping an eye out for the Pennants!!!


----------



## 95375 (Jun 7, 2005)

we would have gone but will be in Spain instead.. Have a good one..

Colin & Jill


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

we are going but with friends who have caravan so going with caravan club,usually pitched down bottom of field.our pennant perminantly in rear side window..


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Kim and Glen - look forward to seeing you there!! Ana and Paul xxx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hope to be there sometime over the weekend will be looking out for flags and stickers


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just ordered MHF Sticker we will be there havent booked so be in the general area.

Roy Michelle


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

We were planning to go across from the Thursday to the Monday but unfortunately due to work commitments we can't get the time off.

Maybe next time......

Dec.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton*

Any body interested in meeting up for a natter in the upstairs bar one evening


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Don't know where the upstairs bar is, yet, but sounds a good idea.

BillD


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Upstairs Bar is above the Wessex Suite where they have the entertainment you cant miss it. What night shall we say. Fri Sat or Sun


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

It's a bit close to our trip to Spain on 13th., but if we can't make it to camp, we will probably try to get ther for a day trip.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

To be honest, I have yet to understand the pleasure in a whole bunch of MH's meeting up to compare vans at some showground or other. Surely it's about going to see stuff that you have not seen before, experiencing different lifestyles, meeting people and sharing stories of adventures.

And before somebody comes down on me hard, It happens and I totally respect those of you that want to do it.

I just dont understand it.

Is the philosophy of motorhoming bigger than I thought?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Motorhoming can be a lonely existence if you want it to, Oldskool. 

But lots of people are a bit more gregarious than you, that's all. It's one of those things that, if you have to explain, you wouldn't understand anyway  
It's a bit like my love of motorcycling. Most people think I'm daft. 
Well, they think I'm daft anyway!!! :lol:


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> To be honest, I have yet to understand the pleasure in a whole bunch of MH's meeting up to compare vans at some showground or other. Surely it's about going to see stuff that you have not seen before, experiencing different lifestyles, meeting people and sharing stories of adventures.


Hi Oldskool.

I notice a contradiction in your opening paragraph. I suspect a tongue in cheek.

One of my problems is that my legs will not allow me to walk endlessly round and round a show ground - so I like to stop and have a natter every now and then.

Also the stands tend to shut down early and one has to find a way of passing the evening - a pint or glass of wine (or two) - purely to pass the time !!

BillD


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well said Bill couldnt agree more with you so if you make it to the upstairs bar we will be the ones with the Motorhomefacts poster on the table


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

we will be going and staying for the friday and saturday nights

look out for our Riviera 141 with flags flying high

Riggy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Will be missing out on meeting everyone  

We leave for France and Spain on 10th and may even make a start on the 9th and stay overnight somewhere to save the long journey on the Sat (to the tunnel) as my frozen shoulder plays up a bit  

Have a GREAT get together, wish we could be there. Will be going to the January Shepton Mallet show


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Rita,

Have a great trip, we'll meet sometime.

I have just driven from here to Deal (8 miles past Dover) and back in my car and I am surprised that with the price of diesel these days that you can make a saving still and taking into account the extra time as well rather than the Roscoff. None of my business, of course.

good luck,


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Finaly got the Fleetwood registered so we shall be going,got no flags or no stickers but look for a black and silver american monster with for sale signs in the windows .We will be staying friday and saturday nights


----------



## 96236 (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting some of you today (10th Saturday). My partner Beverley and I are trying to sell our house and hope to nip over to Florida when we do to buy a beautiful RV that is over there waiting for us. We hope to travel with our two young children (we homeschool) and give them and ourselves a wonderful new life.
Today we want to have a good look inside some of the RVs to see where we can stash the kids. :lol: I love the idea of this community through the website and beyond of course.
Any advice will always be welcome. Cya later on I hope. If you want to avoid us, I'll be the one shouting after my son.... I should have called him Alvin!!!


----------

